# From Texas



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.

Mike


----------



## fishfeathers (Feb 16, 2019)

ttn0001 said:


> Hi everyone,
> New to the forum. I grew up in Palacios, Texas and have been around water half of my life. I currently reside in Dallas but looking to move to the Texas/Florida coast in the next 4 years. I miss the ocean and fishing. I joined this forum looking for help in deciding on a skiff/boat..maybe I can contribute in the future. This will be my first boat. Wouldn't mind getting my hands dirty in restoring one. So far I narrowed my criteria to a small bay boat capable of 4ppl max. In my short list are:
> 
> 15' Hobie Power Skiff
> ...


Hi TTN,

I am also new to this forum, but have read it for a few years.
Funny, I signed up to post because I have a Wagner Power Skiff I am going to sell.
If you are in FL, you might want to look at it. I will post pic as I learn how.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2019)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

From one Texan to another welcome to MS, lots of good people here willing to offer useful input.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

You should pick up carp fishing on the fly, it’s great practice for Laguna Madre reds. I am building a salt marsh heron 16 for Texas coast and will be fishsing it for carp quite a bit here in DFW. My wife and I are also looking to move south soon.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2019)

HI!

Allie from Charter Lakes Marine Insurance, seems we have quite the rep on here! And, I am completely grateful. Anything we can do to help, let me know!

[email protected]
281-452-7800


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Welcome to the obsession!


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## ttn0001 (Aug 22, 2017)

CKEAT said:


> You should pick up carp fishing on the fly, it’s great practice for Laguna Madre reds. I am building a salt marsh heron 16 for Texas coast and will be fishsing it for carp quite a bit here in DFW. My wife and I are also looking to move south soon.


Never been carp fishing. Where do you carp fish in DFW? lake,pond,creek?


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

ttn0001 said:


> Never been carp fishing. Where do you carp fish in DFW? lake,pond,creek?


Lakes mostly, it’s very technical. They are much more difficult than reds in my experience. Ton of fun and not many folks do it. Great to get away from huge outdour crowds!


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV (Jan 11, 2017)

Yep they are I fly fish for carp here in NC. Check my thread in the fly fishing section.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Oh yea, I have seen a few threads. It’s the most fun outside the salt. Other than stripper on the fly in fresh. 

Love me some carp fishin.


----------

